# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Fixing a snapped TV aerial on the roof - how?

## bcp

Possums snapped off one of my long ABC aerials on a traditional antenna for melbourne. 
Being clever, I found some aluminium, filed it to size to fit inside the hollow aerial and used it to join back on. 
It didn't work - still lousy ABC reception. I don't understand why.  Surely it provides electrical conductivity?  
Anyway - any ideas? Can't afford a new aerial just now.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Have you checked all the connections to the aerial itself, maybe one of the little buggers gave them a tug...

----------


## bcp

Which ones?  Do you mean where the coax joins? Or are there others on the antenna mast somewhere?  I'm getting all the other stations perfectly.  My working knowledge of aerials isn't strong -  but sounds like you're thinking my theory was sound.

----------


## Godzilla73

Yep the coax joins are the ones i'm talking about, i might be wrong but i think some channels go thru the inner copper wire and some thru the outer sheath? Maybe some one with more knowledge will be able to help here... 
As for your fix, i would have thought it'd work fine...

----------


## bcp

You're right, one of the little buggers had fiddled with a coax plug.  Me.  It was the one inside the home.  Thanks!

----------

